
It’s Unreal Just How Awful ‘Real ID’ Is - klenwell
https://www.zocalopublicsquare.org/2020/02/11/real-id-is-awful/ideas/connecting-california/
======
JohnFen
Avoiding a Real ID is a great idea if you don't have to fly. If you do,
though, it's a nonstarter. I'll have to investigate how feasible it is to take
alternate forms of transportation for business trip...

~~~
angryasian
use your passport. I personally won't opt in to a real id unless needed.

~~~
JohnFen
That would work if I had a passport...

